# Water Works utility panel



## jack g (Oct 27, 2009)

I have a 2007 coachmen freelander with a water works utillity panel.  Of course no manuals came with MH, does anyone know who makes this part, web site or telephone number??  Thank you for any help.

Jack


----------



## Kirk (Oct 28, 2009)

Re: Water Works utility panel

I'm not sure exactly what you are saying that you have? Do you mean that you have a plumbing manifold where all water is controlled and the tanks drained and such? If so, most likely it was built by the RV manufacturer, as I have never seen one done otherwise. If that isn't what you are referencing, how about a little more detail.


----------



## jack g (Oct 28, 2009)

Re: Water Works utility panel

Kirk
that correct, its a panel on the side of the coach that control where water goes.  I found someone with a manual so now i know how it works.  after draining fresh water tank at the low points, it takes about ten minutes to winterize th coach.  pretty cool.

thanks for your response

jack


----------

